# Anyone have an E/M Cheatsheet???



## amycypert

I used to have this E/M cheatsheet or worksheet that you could go down it and check off the points of the exam and then figure up the level.  Does anyone have anything like this???  I NEED IT IN A BAD WAY TO HELP STUDY FOR THE CPC EXAM.

Thanks,  I will be forever in your debt if you can get me one.


----------



## debicrook

*E/M Cheat Sheet*

Amy, you can get one from your local state Medicare office.  The ones they have are plastic and eraseable and free for the asking.  Give them a call and they will mail you one.
Debi Crook, CPC, CCS
Orlando Chapter


----------



## princess

Hope this helps you. Good luck
ER Audit Sheet

Patient Name:     HISTORY   Dr. 

HPI Location Severity Timing Quality 
  Context Duration Associated Signs & Sx Modifying Factors 

    99281-99283 (1-3 elements)   99284-99285 (4 or more elements) 



ROS Constitutional Eyes ENT and Mouth Cardiac 
  Gastrointestinal Musculoskeletal Endocrine Neurological 
  Integumentary Psychiatric Genitourinary Allergic/Immunologic 
  Respiratory Hematologic/Lymphatic All others negative   

    99281 (none)   99284 (2-9 elements) 
    99282-99283 (1 element)   99285 (10 or more elements) 



PFSH Past Family Social   

    99281-99283 (none) 99284 (1 element) 99285 (2 elements) 

EXAM
Constitutional Eyes Ears, Nose, Mouth, Throat Cardiovascular Respiratory 
Gastrointestinal Genitourinary Musculoskeletal Skin Neurologic 
Psychiatric Hematologic/Lymphatic/Immunologic       
      Body Areas:   
99281 Requires at least 1 organ system/body area   Head & Face Neck 
99282-99283 Requires 2-4 organ systems/body areas   Chest/Breast/Axillae Abdomen 
99284 Requires 5-7 organ systems/body areas   Genitalia/Groin/Buttocks Back 
99285 Requires 8 or more organ systems   Each Extremity:    RUE LUE      RLE     LLE 

Medical Decision Making
Number of Diagnoses/Management Options   
Self-limited or minor (Stable, improved or worsened)                           è  Maximum 2 points in this category. 1 point 
Established problem (to examining MD); stable or improved 1 point     
Established problem (to examine MD); worsening 2 points 
New problem (to examining MD); no additional work-up planned       è Maximum 1 point in this category. 3 points 
New problem (to examining MD); additional work-up (e.g. admit/transfer) 4 points 




Amount and/or Complexity of Data Reviewed   
Lab ordered and/or reviewed (regardless of # ordered) 1 point 
X-ray ordered and/or reviewed (regardless of # ordered) 1 point 
Medicine section (90701-99199) ordered and/or reviewed 1 point 
Discussion of test results with performing physician 1 point 
Decision to obtain old record and/or obtain hx from someone other than patient 1 point 
Review and summary of old records and/or obtaining hx from someone other than patient and/or discussion with other health provider  
2 points 
Independent visualization of image, tracing, or specimen (not simply review of report) 2 points 




  Risk of complications and/or Morbidity or Mortality     
Presenting Problem Diagnostic Tests Management Options Risk 
1 self-limited/minor problem Lab w/venipuncture, CXR, EKG, U/A Rest, Gargle, Ace, superficial dressing Minimal 
2 or more self-limited/minor 
1 stable chronic illness, acute uncomplicated
 Lab w/arterial puncture 
Superficial needle biopsies
 OTC drugs, IV w/o additives Low 
1 chronic illness w/exacerbation, 2 or more stable chronic illnesses, new problem w/ uncertain progress, acute problem LP, thoracentesis, culdocentesis Rx, IV w/ additives 
Tx of Fx w/o manipulation

Minor surgery w/identified risk factors
 Moderate 
1 or more chronic illnesses w/severe exacerbation, life threatening illness/injury, suicide/homicidal ideation, neurostatus change Endoscopy with identified risk factors Parenteral controlled drug therapy with monitoring 
Emergency Major surgery
 High 

Final Results of Medical Decision Making
The highest level attained in 2 out of 3 categories will determine your level of E/M code as it relates to medical decision making.

Number of Dx or Tx Options 1 2 3 4 
Amount and/or Complexity of data to be reviewed 1 2 3 4 
Risk of Complications, Morbidity, Mortality Minimal Low Moderate High 
E/M Level=2 out of 3 99281 99282 99283/99284 99285 



History* _______ Exam* _______ MDM* _______  = Level of  Service*>>>  99281 99282 99283 99284 99285

(*lowest of each category) 


☐  Downcoded from Level ______ to Level _______ due to:


----------



## Odeecee

*Important info needed asap*

can anyone pls give me a response to how to my coding externship experience on my resume and what website will i be able to get aapc approved ceu..i need 19 ceus..i need this info asap. thanks


----------



## Belinda Frisch

*Here you go...*

http://www.highmarkmedicareservices.com/partb/reference/pdf/scoresheets/8985.pdf

Hope this helps!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

Don's link also has great auditing forms.  They are listed in the "A" section of the site.  There are several to choose from.

http://www.donself.com/


----------



## FTessaBartels

*Audit Tools help determine the LEVEL*

An audit tool will be a great help to determining the *LEVEL of E/M*.  But it won't select which E/M service you should be billing (New vs established, inpatient vs outpatient, consult vs visit, etc).

Also, I do *not *think you will be able to use the audit tool in your exam. 
(Unless you are taking the E/M Auditing specialty exam, where both 1995 and 1997 audit guidelines are needed.)

Still an audit tool will be useful to helping you understand how E/M guidelines work. Just remember, that you'll have to internalize this information. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## amycypert

*Thank You*

Thanks for all of your help.  This helps so much.


----------



## shannondouglass

Amy Burton
I believe I do have the exact one you are talking about, I will have to look when I get home, if it is the one that I think it is where there are points next to every part and at the bottom once you add them up it gives you which level of service you should give...Correct? To remind me about this though please email me at sdouglass@harbornet.com or ShannonD@southlakeclinic.com and I will get it to you as soon as I find it..
Good luck


----------

